# me!



## dreamangl686 (Jun 20, 2011)

hello everyone. just so you know a bit about me, since i have been posting about casper. i am an animal LOVER, always have been, always will be. i have an 11 1/2 year old mutt named lexi, a 9 year old female cat named stila, and my lovable furbutt casper. currently, i have a southern flying squirrel named shylo as well, but she is quite wild, and i am looking into a rescue situation for her. i work as an RN on a pediatric hematology/oncology unit in a major new york hospital. nursing was my second degree, music was my first. i have fostered a number of kittens, and am considering fostering more again soon. i started fostering last year around this time when i was volunteering at an animal shelter. so that's a bit about me... questions, feel free to ask... and thank you everyone for your help on this forum!


----------

